# JUnit-Tests auf Android



## jf (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo, ich bin gerade am Verzweifeln, weil es mit den JUnit-Tests unter Android einfach nicht klappt! ;(
Unter Java ist ein simpler Test ja schnell durchgeführt - aber bei einem Android-Projekt müssen scheinbar noch sehr viele weitere Dinge beachtet werden... (wie z. B. das lästige Editieren der _AndroidManifest.xml_ :autsch

Ich habe es nach dieser Anleitung durchgeführt, erhalte aber stehts folgende Fehler-Ausgabe:

```
------------------------------
Android Launch!
adb is running normally.
does not specify a android.test.InstrumentationTestRunner instrumentation or does not declare uses-library android.test.runner in its AndroidManifest.xml
```

Was könnte ich noch falsch gemacht haben?


----------



## maestr0 (2. Apr 2012)

Kann es jetzt nicht nachprüfen,aber hier hatte jemand genau dasselbe Problem...
Android Eclipse Plugin: Instrumentation Test Runner not specified - Stack Overflow

Liegt also nicht an deinem Code,sondern an Eclipse,falls du die IDE benutzt.
Die Lösung 





> Just do a right click on your test class from eclipse IDE and click on "Run As". After this select "run Configuration" which will launch a Confiuration Window in eclipse and you need to click on the radio button next to the "Instrumentation Runner" and select the configured Instrumentation Runner from the drop down. Now click on apply and then click on Run . I think this will solve your problem.


----------



## jf (2. Apr 2012)

Vielen Dank, dass hat mir sehr weiter geholfen! :toll:

Es ist zwar schade, das man zwecks Wiederverwendung von Klassen keine Standard-Java-Projekte in ein Android-Projekt einbeziehen kann (zumindest habe ich es nicht hinbekommen), aber seis drum...

Ich habe nun ein Android-Lib-Projekt angelegt, welches ich im Android-Hauptprojekt einbinde.
Leider erhalte ich wiederum nur Fehler bei der Ausführung:

```
Could not find class 'com.thoughtworks.xstream.XStream', referenced from method common.structures.tree.Tree.load
```

Werden im Lib-Projekt eingebundene Libraries nicht mit ins Hauptprojekt rüber gezogen?

[EDIT]Habe die Bibliothek nun im Haupt-Projekt auch mit eingebunden: jetzt läuft es! [/EDIT]


----------



## maestr0 (2. Apr 2012)

Freut mich,dass ich dir helfen konnte 
Wenn du keine weiteren Fragen hast,markiere das Thema doch bitte als "erledigt" =)


----------



## jf (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo, ich muss das Thema leider doch noch mal aufmachen:

ich hatte gestern den Test wohl in einem Standard-Java-Projekt durchgeführt, da es dort über den Run-Dialog wirklich funktionierte. Jetzt habe ich aber die common Classes in ein Android-Projekt gepackt, damit ich diese auch ins Hauptprojekt einbinden kann - hier geht auch der Trick über den Run-Dialog nicht.
Oder mache ich etwas falsch...? - Ich erhalte stehts folgenden Fehler:

```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  Internal Error (classFileParser.cpp:3161), pid=5272, tid=4660
#  Error: ShouldNotReachHere()
#
# JRE version: 6.0_22-b04
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (17.1-b03 mixed mode windows-amd64 )
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# E:\_eclipseAndroid_workspace\Common\hs_err_pid5272.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#
```


----------

